# Crystal Palace Reptiles



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Bought my new JCP-Ozzy from here today and would like to ask if anyone else has been in there as I'm sure they wil back me up on saying what a great rep shop it is-
Very clean
Nice big selection
All animals look very happy and healthy
Helpful, informative staff

Cheers Crystal Palace! Big :2thumb: from me!
P.s Here's a quick pic of Ozzy! 










Ben


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't been to the shop but I saw them at Hamm yesterday : victory:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

What were they displaying?
Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nobody else been in there? Suggest you do-awesome shop!
Ben


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> What were they displaying?
> Ben


morelia, royal morphs and some retic morphs.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Check their site, they've got some awesome retic morphs! Only saw a couple today...

Crystal Palace Reptiles

Ben


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Its my local
Great shop and animals, cant beat it really :smile:
Great staff too.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

If I only lived closer I might apply for a job but they're an hour away at least
Ben


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Check their site, they've got some awesome retic morphs! Only saw a couple today...
> 
> Crystal Palace Reptiles
> 
> Ben


Yeah, saw they had a platinum retic :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Though I did get a lot for myself from Bob Clark, where most of CPRs are NERDs, they are both some of the best blood lines though.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

They are gorgeous, Bob Clerk's are amazing too...
Ben


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

i have met darren a couple of times but not actually been to the shop. he had some fantastic royals at hamm yesterday though. (funny thing is every time i have met darren he has a can of stella in his hand:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah... go alot. mainly to get my crickets, lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I was there a few weeks ago, its an amazing shop! Great selection, very healthy and very clean. Cant wait to go back again!


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

I got my corn from them, they're the best reptile shop I've come across. Darren's also really helpful if you e-mail too.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

id go but its like..4 hours away lol


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ben, did you get your discount off CPR via Roly?


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

It's only a few miles from me, here in Blackheath, who else is reasonably local?

I intend to pay them a visit, out of curiosity and because I want to expand my collection sometime soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

very expensive not for me : victory:

but seems like they have a good selection


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Seems way over priced to me, some snakes are twice the price than other shops. Looks like the best selection in the country though but certainly the priciest too.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> Ben, did you get your discount off CPR via Roly?


CPR?
Ben


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> CPR?
> Ben


Crystal Palace Reptiles :lol2::lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:banghead: It's been a long week! Yes I did in answer to the question, I just mentioned him and they're like 'Fine, we'll do you 15% off!' Couldn't believe it!
Ben


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

it's ok till some people bought 2 different species and they died in about the same time, 1 person was offered a discount on next rep (offer never taken up after loads of hmmmmm's when cpr is mentioned) and the other person had complete denial from cpr even with vets results............


*apologies to mods if this post is out of line*


----------



## indigo (Feb 14, 2008)

the-tick said:


> it's ok till some people bought 2 different species and they died in about the same time, 1 person was offered a discount on next rep (offer never taken up after loads of hmmmmm's when cpr is mentioned) and the other person had complete denial from cpr even with vets results............
> 
> 
> *apologies to mods if this post is out of line*


maybe it was the person and not the shop at falt i use cpr and all my reps have been fine no probs at all very good shop and very helpfull to


----------

